# Storage server [simple question]



## freecbc3 (Feb 16, 2011)

First I am a newbie. I have never tried FreeBSD before. So I have a simple question:

I want to a buy a storage server for my local company. HDD is 10*2TB raid 5 = about 18TB. I want to know if FreeBSD supports 18Tb. As you all know CentOS supports max 8Tb.

Awaiting your reply.

Regards


----------



## Pushrod (Feb 16, 2011)

FreeBSD can support single 18TB volumes, as long as the drivers for the RAID controller also support it.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Feb 17, 2011)

freecbc3 said:
			
		

> I want to know if FreeBSD supports 18Tb. As you all know CentOS supports max 8Tb.


Yes. Here's a 27TB volume, created under ZFS:


```
[0] rz1:~> df
Filesystem         1K-blocks         Used       Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/mirror/gm0s1a     8122126     493030     6979326     7%    /
devfs                        1          1           0   100%    /dev
/dev/mirror/gm0s1d   132109852      61278   121479786     0%    /var
/dev/mirror/gm0s1e    32494668          6    29895090     0%    /var/crash
/dev/mirror/gm0s1f    32494668    3388696    26506400    11%    /usr
/dev/mirror/gm0s1g    32494668         26    29895070     0%    /tmp
/dev/mirror/gm0s1h    32494668          4    29895092     0%    /spare
procfs                       4          4           0   100%    /proc
data               22955266508 9547062997 13408203510    42%    /data
[0] rz1:~> zpool list
NAME   SIZE   USED  AVAIL    CAP  HEALTH  ALTROOT
data  27.2T  11.1T  16.1T    40%  ONLINE  -
[0] rz1:~> zpool status
  pool: data
 state: ONLINE
 scrub: none requested
config:

        NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        data        ONLINE       0     0     0
          raidz1    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da1     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da2     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da3     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da4     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da5     ONLINE       0     0     0
          raidz1    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da6     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da7     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da8     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da9     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da10    ONLINE       0     0     0
          raidz1    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da11    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da12    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da13    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da14    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da15    ONLINE       0     0     0
        spares
          da16      AVAIL   

errors: No known data errors
```


----------



## jem (Feb 19, 2011)

You'll need to use ZFS or GPT partitioning for a volume that size.


----------



## freecbc3 (Feb 20, 2011)

can u give me a tut how i can use ZFS

Can you give me a tutorial on how to use ZFS?


----------



## User23 (Feb 21, 2011)

RTFM :stud

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/

http://www.google.com/bsd?hl=en&q=ZFS&btnG=Suche&lr=

http://www.solarisinternals.com/wiki/index.php/ZFS_Best_Practices_Guide


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello freecbc3. In your original message you say 'buy', not 'build. Perhaps you should get one of these:
http://www.ixsystems.com/ix/storage/freenas-appliance

I have a home made FreeNAS storage server at home. Somewhat smaller than your requirements but you should see how easy it is to set up and administer.

Try it out, visit http://freenas.org/FreeNAS

[Edit] Check out this thread on the FreeNAS forum : http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/freenas/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5063


----------

